# Bailey: Hungarian Flusher



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/10/bailey-hungarian-flusher.html

Just had to get out into the field at the crack of dawn with Bailey. A breeze in my face, a good shotgun in my hand, a great hunting dog working out in front of me keeps what is important in focus.

Here is to the hunting dog in all our Vizslas.

RBD


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice post. I am new to Phez hunting, we are just starting to learn about running birds. That really screws with my dogs head.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Believe it or not, I have had to train chasing ground birds out of my dogs. We have a thing called a Lyrebird here in Oz and it is a protected species. Killing one is a no no and a dog chasing one is likely to be shot!!!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

redbirddog said:


> http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/10/bailey-hungarian-flusher.html
> 
> Just had to get out into the field at the crack of dawn with Bailey. A breeze in my face, a good shotgun in my hand, a great hunting dog working out in front of me keeps what is important in focus.
> 
> ...


A Vizsla that can point, flush, and retrieve... now that's a versatile hunting dog.
Some would need a 3 dog team for all that.

Good job guys! 8)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Great story RBD.
Im sure Bailey didn't mind flushing a couple of birds.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Great story RBD! 
Mischa - of all the dogs I've hunted with over my lifetime, my V is by far the most versatile. He points, flushes, retrieves, and scent tracks (his favorite) these little Hungarians are IMHO the perfect hunting dog. 

Ozkar - hopefully it wasn't too hard to reverse instinct.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Good story RBD. Sounds like a great Meat hunter (and that's NOT a deragatory term). 

Keep on Huntin' Buddy! "$$ Cha-Ching!" I can see that Hunt test training bill already! LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

WillowyndRanch said:


> Keep on Huntin' Buddy! "$$ Cha-Ching!" I can see that Hunt test training bill already! LOL


You sound like my trainer.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

What did you tell me once Ken? Hunting with a Field Trial dog is like taking a NASCAR race car off-roading. Great fun, but you pay the price! 

This spring's "tune-up" is going to be tough. You best be ready for a complete mess of a hunt test dog. 8)

In the mean time, there are pheasant out there waiting to be eaten. ;D

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> What did you tell me once Ken? Hunting with a Field Trial dog is like taking a NASCAR race car off-roading. Great fun, but you pay the price!
> RBD


That wouldn't get anyone to stop. It sounds like to much fun.


----------

